# animated wallpaper



## bongoboy (Oct 25, 2000)

NextStep used to have a feature where you can install an animated wallpaper.  For example, I remember seeing a screensaver being used as a wallpaper (it was starfield).  Does this feature still exists?


----------



## ruzz (Oct 25, 2000)

i know with Windows, if you put an animated GIF in the background, it animates...
aint tried it on MacOSX .. i have a JPG as my background. 

I will try it and let you know..

R,
R...
ruzz@mac.com


----------



## itomato (Nov 22, 2000)

Under NEXTSTEP/OPENSTEP the program that gives you the background you speak of is BackSpace.  I think that FreeSpace took over where it left off, except I'm not sure if it gives you the option of running a module on the desktop.  I'm not running OSX, but I think FreeSpace comes with it.

If not you can get it here ->http://www.abunai.org/freespace/freespace.html


----------

